# Mobile Startseite



## Alirev (19. April 2020)

Gab es ein Design Update der mobilen Startseite? Ich finde es Momentan extrem mühsam die Artikel Überschriften zu lesen. Es macht so gar keine Lust mehr einen Artikel zu öffnen, dass man gar nicht weiss um was es eigentlich geht. Ich habe einen Screenshot angehängt. Es wäre viel toller wenn man wieder den ganzen Artikeltitel lesen könnte...


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2020)

Hallo, 

 

danke für den Hinweis - da hat es einen Style gefragged, das scheint gerade bei all unseren Seiten nicht zu passen. Wir kümmern uns darum. 

 

Gruß

 

*Edit* Sollte wieder passen.


----------

